# Rain x glass sealant alternative?



## ams_sxi (Oct 27, 2011)

Only used rain x a few time but when i use the wipers it goes smeary/streaky so stopped using it. 

Just wanted to know if there is an alternative/better product to use?


----------



## KarateKid (Oct 13, 2014)

Just to add to this (if you don't mind ams_sxi), it would be ace if someone could recommended something that may also help prevent frost from forming on glass. 

I've heard you can get such products, but I've been unable to find anything...


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Gtechniq G1 & Duxback are 2 I can recommend :thumb:


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

KarateKid said:


> Just to add to this (if you don't mind ams_sxi), it would be ace if someone could recommended something that may also help prevent frost from forming on glass.
> 
> I've heard you can get such products, but I've been unable to find anything...


An old quilt cover


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Car Chem is cheap and amazing 

Easiest I've ever used too


----------



## Vsti (Oct 27, 2013)

Have a look at products from GTechniq, Nanolex and CarPro. CarPro FlyBy Forte should last very long.
RainX has to be applied very thin like most glass sealants. I used RainX in the past and had problems with smearing when i applied too much product.


----------



## ams_sxi (Oct 27, 2011)

KarateKid said:


> Just to add to this (if you don't mind ams_sxi), it would be ace if someone could recommended something that may also help prevent frost from forming on glass.
> 
> I've heard you can get such products, but I've been unable to find anything...


was also looking at this too but don't think there is anything that actually works.



Vsti said:


> Have a look at products from GTechniq, Nanolex and CarPro. CarPro FlyBy Forte should last very long.
> RainX has to be applied very thin like most glass sealants. I used RainX in the past and had problems with smearing when i applied too much product.


I used CarPro fog fight before and found it to be a waste of money so didn't trust their products.


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Another vote for G1 here. I never once had to de-ice the glass last year. Had to do it several times already this year (on a different car) so once I get the opportunity, I'll be applying G1 again.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

I use rain x and get smearing too but I think it's down to me to be honest. I'm either applying too much or not leaving it to cure enough. I think it's a good product for the price just a bit tricky to apply correctly. It works great on the side and rear windows, just the windscreen I have difficulty with. I'm going to try a couple more times to get it right before I stop using it.

Sutty.


----------



## turbom (Feb 17, 2013)

Have used rain x on our house windows works very well. Not tried it on the car yet.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I have used angelwax h2go for years and its fantastic. Very easily applied - with a sponge applicator, leave to haze and buff off - durability is reasonable but with such an easy application process, it's easy to top up. 

Cooks


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/engin...ts/carlack-glass-sealant-250ml/prod_1134.html


----------



## Chi (May 6, 2014)

CarPro worst product may be the fogfight.
I really wanna try the flyby forte as it seems one of the new ones that can last pretty much longer than the convetional ones


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Wolfs Glass Guard :thumb:


----------



## w138pbo (Jul 10, 2013)

gtechniq g1 and g5 both work very well.


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Nanolex urban ultra 2 layers all round works great we bit of smearing fixed by cleaning wipers with some carpro eraser. Doddle to apply do all the glass then buff of and redo


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Gtechniq G1 or Carbon Collective Platium Glass


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

A lot will come down to application. But if it contains a lot of silicones, it will smear more when using the wipers.

My top 3 is wolfs chemicals glass guard
Liquid elements glass freezer
Turtle wax clearvue


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2014)

ams_sxi said:


> Only used rain x a few time but when i use the wipers it goes smeary/streaky so stopped using it.
> 
> Just wanted to know if there is an alternative/better product to use?


Have you tried giving your wiper blades a good clean? I generally don't have too many issues with RainX smearing. When I do, it's usually down to the wipers themselves.


----------



## danski (Aug 4, 2008)

Another vote for G1. Doesn't last (for me) as long as it says on the bottle but I do get 12 months out of an application.

Those that mentioned FogFight...you do know that's for the inside of the windows, and we`re talking outside (I hope) here?


----------



## fizzle86 (Apr 1, 2010)

Wolfs...Put it on 100KMs ago and had to polish it off with Ceriglass and Rayon pads to reapply some again, was still bonded to the glass


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Cookies said:


> I have used angelwax h2go for years and its fantastic. Very easily applied - with a sponge applicator, leave to haze and buff off - durability is reasonable but with such an easy application process, it's easy to top up.
> 
> Cooks


I have only used H2Go and It's been brilliant, the side windows don't seem to let up but I think the windscreen wears off is because of harsh windscreen washer fluid.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

In short G1 followed by H2GO, the perfect match and lasts ages


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

cossiecol said:


> In short C1 followed by H2GO, the perfect match and lasts ages


Hope u mean G1 not C1


----------



## dan_h (Apr 5, 2014)

Carbon collective platinum glass for me. 

2 layers on the front screen works great


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Nanolex Ultra is the best ime. Or Angelwax H2go for something less permanent, but VERY good and cheaper.


----------



## Samciv (Jun 9, 2013)

asonda said:


> I have only used H2Go and It's been brilliant, the side windows don't seem to let up but I think the windscreen wears off is because of harsh windscreen washer fluid.


Same with me, side windows last about 6 months with h2go but the windscreen only gets about a month with this frost. I've ordered gyeon q2m view, anyone got any experience with it?


----------



## ph0 (Aug 16, 2012)

Have tried only G1 and it lasted 1 year plus. It's cheaper than nanolex ultra so i would go with G1.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Gtechniq G1 for me. Lasts around 14 months and 14k miles for me on windscreen. On side windows and back window still going strong after 19 months.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

bigmac3161 said:


> Hope u mean G1 not C1


Damn it! yes I mean G1. I realised I made a typo as I was driving home last night (driving on Scotland's wet A and B roads made me think about detailing  )


----------



## Guss (Apr 14, 2012)

The company I work for have ordered in "Duxback" which is suppose to last 6 months on the windscreen and 12 months on the side windows but were yet to apply it on anything. I was going to try it out but has anyone heard of it or got any experience of it?


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Halfords sell the Duxback for them to apply at their Autocentres. Think it's about £25.

http://www.halfordsautocentres.com/car-care/duxback-windscreen


----------



## CamAberdeen (Nov 6, 2014)

Yeah I can second AngelWax H2Go. Received some in a waxybox and once it starts to wear off I'll be purchasing it. Such a easy product to use and great results.

At £5.95 for 100ml you can't go wrong


----------

